# UWC Youth Hunt on KSL Outdoors



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The segment they shot at the UWC youth hunt will air on Saturday night at 6:00 and 11:00 pm on KSL outdoors with Adam Eakle. Make sure to tune in.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't wait


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

We are all in! Heard there may be footage from last year as well. Should be exciting.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

BigAuntB said:


> We are all in! Heard there may be footage from last year as well. Should be exciting.


Don't tell Brayden about the last year part of things


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

Don't want to break Hollywood's heart do we? I will let it be a surprise. Video maybe?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

It'd break my heart if for some reason he didn't make the cut, but I'd love to see the video of him watching himself on TV!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Well I think you got your wish!  Good on all of you for assisting the youth when so many kids these days would rather "PLAY" hunting on the XBOX. I can't wait till my boy is older so I can get him involved. What a day for UWC and the great members of this forum..I think I also seen a segment of MattInTheWild on the weather portion? Was that him?


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

great show just watched it. uwc is awesome


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Way to go guys.


----------



## BigAuntB (Apr 30, 2013)

The UWC is a great organization! The memories of those two weekends will last forever. We cannot wait to see our new found friends again! Thanks again everyone


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well done except for the ugly guide, j/k. Great job guys! That is probably the most cost effective marketing you can get.


----------

